# Car Shows



## iphone (Oct 3, 2010)

hi guys, 

New to this forum, looks good and has some great advise..

I run a classic car so its good to know that there is a great deal of help when you need it.

On an upside I like showing the car as well and I would say that theres others on here that like to do the same, so I though I'd let you all know about a great Iphone app i found a short time ago.
There is now an iphone app that list all the classic car shows in the country, well alot of them anyway, I'm waiting for the updates to come through as this season is nearly over, but it was very useful.

Its called Classic car Shows, only £1.79

Might be worth a look. :detailer:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Heh heh , welcome to the forum, (just been reading some jokes about iphone users ) anyways be aware not everybody has or wants an iphone


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Welcome to DW, and thanks for the info you've posted :thumb:

What is your car then?


----------



## iphone (Oct 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , welcome to the forum, (just been reading some jokes about iphone users ) anyways be aware not everybody has or wants an iphone


I know this, but for those that have, this might be usfull to them if they like this sort of thing...

Hopefully it will be on androd as well, which i dont have...


----------

